# own dtg how to print on polyester ?



## wdhockey (Oct 21, 2009)

I am purchasing a direct-to-garment printer (DTG HM1C) in the near future and it does not have the capability to print on mesh athletic jerseys (Polyester) What is the best route to take for my business for being able to do material like this ? (inkjet transfer, vinyl, etc.....) or has someone found a way to print on material that is mostly poly with a DTG ?


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

I think there are some people close on the DTG side if they are not there already. Talk to Harry at Equipment Zone and see if their new Veloci-Jet can do it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the Kornit DTG printers can print on polyester



> What is the best route to take for my business for being able to do material like this ? (inkjet transfer, vinyl, etc.....)


Using vinyl (printed via a Roland Versacamm type printer or just cut t-shirt vinyl with a regular vinyl cutter applied with a heat press) is a great option for doing athletic jerseys/names/numbering.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Using vinyl (printed via a Roland Versacamm type printer or just cut t-shirt vinyl with a regular vinyl cutter applied with a heat press) is a great option for doing athletic jerseys/names/numbering.


I agree with Rodney here. I wouldn't say a vinyl cutter is a must-have, but if you get one you'll wonder how you did without one (if you're doing athletic uniforms).


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

wdhockey said:


> I am purchasing a direct-to-garment printer (DTG HM1C) in the near future and it does not have the capability to print on mesh athletic jerseys (Polyester) What is the best route to take for my business for being able to do material like this ? (inkjet transfer, vinyl, etc.....) or has someone found a way to print on material that is mostly poly with a DTG ?


Aaron, 

It is important for you to understand why printing on polyester mesh is not recommended for dtg. First, the binders in the ink that keep the ink attached to the garment are designed to attach to natural fabrics - not synthetic fabrics like polyester. Second, dtg inks are a liquid and liquid will always take the path of less resistance. Because the garment you are wanting to print on is mesh, the liquid is likely to flow through the holes in the mesh and land up on your platen. When you go to remove the garment from the platen, you are likely to smear the ink on the platen. The same thing will happen on screen printing... but some screen printers will flash (semi-cure) the ink to prevent it from smearing.

With vinyl, whether printable or not, you are putting down a complete layer that will cover up the holes in the mesh. This process will work on both light and dark garments. Your other option is to use dye sub... but this will not work on dark garments.

Hopefully, that provides you some more information on why people are recommending vinyl. Best wishes with your new printer.

Mark


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

this are soccer 100% poly shirts i take the pictures with the flash off and on of my camera sorry the resolution the name and the number print is 10 x 12 inch and the others desing are small like 3 x 4 inch the little shirts.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

by the way the three pictures in the top from right to left are in a white shirt the rest are yellow it just look more bright in same ones for the camera flash.ROBERT.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post Robert. What machine do you use? Have you done wash tests with the jerseys?


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Regardless of all of the technical stuff... A friend asked me to print some stuff on some store bought t-shirts for a class presentation. I said fine, as long as they were all 100% cotton, unwashed unworn blah blah blah. 

Of course, we have the one deviant person who bought a 50 cotton / 50 poly shirt.. I printed it, and to be honest, it looked like crap compared to the other 100% cotton shirts. Very dull, flat, not something I was proud do say I made. 

So, it may do it.. and it may work.. but, the brutal truth is, it wont look good like it would on a 100% cotton shirt.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I have brother 541 gt and those shirts i ready wash in warm water and the yellow i dry in the machine but the white i didnt .Robert.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

that is right stephanie the reason what i did is because a friend mine he got a soccer team and he ask me how will look a logo in those shirts so i told him honest a dont like print in that material because the colors look poor but like i said trade dosent hurt special if the client ask you to do it.And guess what? he didnt care and he was ok with the result. Robert.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, they didnt care about the quality either.. Glad you were able to make a friend happy.


----------

